# Question about plugged shotguns?



## rubicon_in_ga (Dec 1, 2008)

Does the 'three shells' rule only apply to birds/waterfowl?  i.e, can I use an unplugged 5 shot shotgun for squirrels and rabbits? 

The regs say they must be plugged except for deer, bear, and feral hog, but I thought I read somewhere that the 3 shells rule only applies to migratory birds and waterfowl.


----------



## starvin (Dec 1, 2008)

to my understanding you are correct. Migratory birds are where the plugs are required.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 1, 2008)

Deer, Bear and Hog, shotguns shall be plugged (including the chamber)to limit to 5 shells.
Small game (including squirrels and rabbits), turkey, waterfowl and every other regulated game animals must be limited to 3 shells.
See page 7 of this years regulations.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 1, 2008)

*Yea*



fishtail said:


> Deer, Bear and Hog, shotguns shall be plugged (including the chamber)to limit to 5 shells.
> Small game (including squirrels and rabbits), turkey, waterfowl and every other regulated game animals must be limited to 3 shells.
> See page 7 of this years regulations.



what he said !!!


----------



## fi8shmasty (Dec 1, 2008)

Hmm ,.. So when I am using my .22 semi auto I need to get a magazine that only holds 2 shells?? I don't think so.
 # shell max for Turkey, Dove,Quail and all migratory game birds. 
Rabbits and squirrels do not fall under 3 shell limit


----------



## fishtail (Dec 1, 2008)

Easiest way to figure it out is to read the regulations.
Condensed a little:
Rimfires, center fires and pistols have no stated plug limit, only shotguns!
Read carefully about legal firearms per species to be hunted.


----------



## simpleman30 (Dec 1, 2008)

wow, that's good to know b/c i've rabbit hunted my entire life w/ my .410 full of 5 shells.  just never thought there was a limit.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 2, 2008)

fi8shmasty said:


> Hmm ,.. So when I am using my .22 semi auto I need to get a magazine that only holds 2 shells?? I don't think so.
> # shell max for Turkey, Dove,Quail and all migratory game birds.
> Rabbits and squirrels do not fall under 3 shell limit



They do if using a shotgun!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 3, 2008)

simpleman30 said:


> wow, that's good to know b/c i've rabbit hunted my entire life w/ my .410 full of 5 shells.  just never thought there was a limit.



I got checked while rabbit hunting a few years back.  Before he even asked for my license, he asked me to unload my shotgun and hand him three shells.  You've been lucky to have never been checked.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 3, 2008)

When I lived in S. Georgia, the local GW would check out some of the local folks who were rabbit hunting after deer season, because he knew a lot of the older gents would forget to put their plugs back in, usually in an A-5.


----------

